

The most positive GitHub issue ever - jkbr
https://github.com/jkbrzt/httpie/issues/83

======
seba_dos1
Here are (mostly) bots talking via Eliza by reading and sending a github
comment on start:
[https://github.com/botwillacceptanything/botwillacceptanythi...](https://github.com/botwillacceptanything/botwillacceptanything/issues/192)

